# Spoke Nipple Lube: Special Stuff Needed?



## TomBrooklyn (Mar 15, 2008)

Do I need a specialized lube for spoke nipples?

I'm just replacing two broken spokes. I have ordinary wheel bearing type grease. Will that work? I also have automobile motor oil, and some lighter oil including chain oil.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

TomBrooklyn said:


> Do I need a specialized lube for spoke nipples? I'm just replacing two broken spokes. I have ordinary wheel bearing type grease. Will that work? I also have automobile motor oil, and some lighter oil including chain oil.


Use anything that's greasy/oily but one thing is for sure - use something.


----------



## ernestrome (Sep 25, 2008)

Anti seize, grease, wax lube, heavy oil, lighter oil. Listed in order of preference. Because there are very long time spans between adjustment or reapplication the best lubricant will have longevity.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Ive found building to be drastically easier with anti-seize, especially with alu nipples. Brass seems to care a bit less about the lube.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

Lube the outside of the nipple with grease, but I think it is better to use something a bit thinner on the threads - like oil. Linseed oil is a good thread lube that prevents loosening.


----------



## TomBrooklyn (Mar 15, 2008)

Is the outside of the nipple supposed to be lubed also? Where it contacts the rim?

I was thinking to only lube the inside of the nipple--on the threads.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

TomBrooklyn said:


> Is the outside of the nipple supposed to be lubed also? Where it contacts the rim?
> I was thinking to only lube the inside of the nipple--on the threads.


Take the time to read my site and its links.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Thinner?*



Kontact said:


> I think it is better to use something a bit thinner on the threads - like oil.


Could you please explain why? Grease and anti-seize are typically considered the right thing for threads. Why would you suggest oil?


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*oil*



Kerry Irons said:


> Could you please explain why? Grease and anti-seize are typically considered the right thing for threads. Why would you suggest oil?


I have built a few wheels and used nothing fancier than motor oil on the spoke threads. I am certainly no expert; I just followed the advice in Jobst Brandt's book. Never had a problem with that approach and those wheels saw lots of miles


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

Beeswax is all you need.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

Kerry Irons said:


> Could you please explain why? Grease and anti-seize are typically considered the right thing for threads. Why would you suggest oil?


For the same reason that linseed oil and Wheelsmith Spoke Prep came into being - to help insure that the nipple doesn't back off the spoke threads under tension. 

The best lubricants under pressure are greases, and we don't necessarily want the best lubricant on threads that we want to stay put, despite the constantly changing tensions on the spoke.

I know that some fine wheels have been built with anti-seize, and bad ones with Spoke Prep, but given the choice I'd prefer the "dryest" film on the threads that is going to prevent corossion. I've seen and personally built a lot of wheels with just Triflow, and that works well over long periods. And I'm sure we could debate this for hours, just as we could debate 2x (better bracing angle) vs. 3x (longer spoke) and still disagree. But that's my experience and training in several shop wheelbuilding environments.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

BTW, here's an article by the guy who started Wheelsmith about lubing nipples:

Wheel Fanatyk: Wheel Building Tip No. 2 - Lubricating Nipples


----------



## Pieter (Oct 17, 2005)

Copper or nickel based anti seize - imperative on light alloy/stainless steel, also desirable for brass /stainless steel.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

The spoke breakages may be coming from a lack of tension on the spokes, which may be worth checking out. With regards to lube, I use Dumonde Tech Lite on the nipple/rim interface. For the spoke/nipple interface, I use Wheelsmith Spoke Prep, or linseed oil if you want to save a few bucks.


----------

